# is eukanuba what it claims to be???



## Presa2011 (Jan 9, 2011)

I wanted people opinions on the mentioned food, I have a 11 weeks on presa for those of you who dont know these dogs they are Mastiff type dogs. so obviosly im feeding her the large breed puppy food I want to give my lucky the the best start in life.
I want to give lucky the best food I can I am paying £38 for 15kg I dont really want to spend much more. Any opinions???


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

Personally I would not use it having looked at the ingredients. For a similar price you could get Acana Great deals on dog food and accessories at zooplus: Taste of the Wild - High Prairie Canine This is an all ages food so suitable for pups and adults.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

She most definitely needs a large or giant breed puppy food, no question, but if you are concerned look at the ingredients. Puppies need more protein than adults, but make sure there are no unnecessary fillers like maize. Best to have a look at their website, or have a look at the ingredients on the bag.

The amount you are paying is not expensive for a good quality food. Royal Canin Giant Breed puppy, which mine were raised on, is in the region of £45 for the same size. I am paying £38 per 12kg bag for Barking Heads, which my adult dogs are now having.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never really rated Eukanuba other than a lot of money for 

Acana - now you're talking. Mine doesnt do too well on dried food but if there's one I'd want to mix with her wet, it's Acana. Great quality. Good meat content, no grain and loads of fruit and veg.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm interested in Olliebob's comments and must admit that I havent looked most recently at Eukanuba ingredient listing but they were always up there as one of the better quality complete diets. I did used to feed it when it first came into the country and know it very well. Life goes on and I learnt a lot more about diet and nutrition in the dog and cat world for one reason or another. I now feed fish4dogs for a multitude of reasons but the main one being that I know what goes into it and consider it to be a high quality complete diet. You do get what you pay for in the pet food game and there are quite a few really good diets out there now but if you are ever unsure, either speak to your vet or contact the pet food company direct. All of the good ones have qualified nutritionists who should be able to address any concerns that you may have. Hope this helps


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My vet told someone I know to feed her bichon puppy on Bakers, so I wouldn't be asking the vet! Sorry, but the vet will recommend what he personally is selling, so not an unbiased, nor an expert recommendation.


----------



## Presa2011 (Jan 9, 2011)

hay cheers guys well I did ask the vet about the diet 1st visit they recomended Royal Cain. I went to pets at home I guessed it would stock it but that would be to easy!! As I was short on time and food so off I went asked a spotty young lad who didnt know his own ass from his elbow lol but after stood reading packaging for a hour I landed on the eukanuba I had done a little research but you have to much choice

My pup seems to love it poops have all been healthy looking as poop can be.

I have since found petshopexpress.com pets at home charge £54 they charge £38.14 delivered to your door carnt grumble!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

At the end of the day, we can only pass comment and if your dog is happy and healthy on what you have chosen for him and you are content it suits his needs then so be it.
They are all different and so are we:thumbup:

Sounds like you have found a bargain too


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

Orijen is about the best dry food you can readily get here. That's what I give mine, with raw meat. Royal Canin is a bit better than Eukanuba but both are quite poor overpriced foods. You can read reviews here: Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats on such a lovely breed :thumbup: I have met quite a few and they were all very loving dogs. 

I personally don't rate royal canine, or eukanuba. Expensive for the ingredients. Dog food analysis is a good site to look at. Your best bet would be go for a grain free, high meat content food. Orijen, Acana, taste of the wild, fish for dogs, JWB, some Skinners, Barking heads are to name a few good diets ranging in price. 

My pup was on eukanuba but his poo although solid, there was lots of it! and the smell that came from him :arf: 

RC my other lad had and very similar to pup on eukanuba. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

Don't listen to the vet. Listen to the ingredients list on the back of the package!

Avoid maize, wheat and soya. Choose one that has a named source of protein as the very first (or largest quantity) on the list. This means named meats like lamb, chicken, turkey etc. Avoid beef and pork and the terms 'derivatives of an animal/meat origin' and 'derivatives of a vegetable origin'.

I've found Arden Grange puppy to be very good and feed mine on AG adult. Orijen, Acana, Fish4Dogs, Taste of the Wild are also very high quality. Many consider Orijen to be the best dry food available. That is not to say that your puppy wouldn't do well on any other food and if you find yourself unwilling or unable to spend money on more luxurious brands there is always the option to feed something reasonably priced and supplement with meat from the supermarket as often times it's the meat content that contributes the most to the price of food.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

eukanuba is very overpriced for what it is. first ingredients are maize and wheat! not good. 

have a look at Arden grange or fish4dogs. they have meat as their first ingredient and can be found for cheaper than eukanuba.


----------

